# ~~ 2nd FOTD!!! Black & Simple ~~



## OolilredoO (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a simple look that i did with carbon. I just love how smooth and pigmented it is!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 14, 2008)

very simple and elegant!


----------



## nunu (Jan 14, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## ppalada (Jan 14, 2008)

i like it..very nice! you're so cute!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 14, 2008)

You're such a cutie! Love the lashes as well...


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 15, 2008)

The eyes look great!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 15, 2008)

You look lovely!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 15, 2008)

you're so pretty! i love this look.


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 15, 2008)

adorable!

i just got carbon for the first time, hopefully it'll look as good


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_adorable!

i just got carbon for the first time, hopefully it'll look as good_

 
It's such a fab e/s! It will look even better on you!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 15, 2008)

You're a doll!


----------



## perfect010 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww i cant see the pics but i loveee carbon.


----------

